
Mathematica vs. Python (2013) - bootload
http://www.dan-erik.com/phdblog/2013/02/mathematica-vs-python/
======
zbjornson
> Always use Python to process empirical data...

Quite a sweeping statement based on a single benchmark with no code provided,
and where one of the contenders is backed by a database.

I use Mathematica for datasets many times his dataset size (350 MB) on a
regular basis. Certain operations may be easier to write in other languages,
but it's definitely possible to write fast and memory-efficient data
processing code in Mathematica.

